# Tivo Stream using wifi only?



## bars&tone (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm hoping to find a Tivo Stream on ebay, but wondering if/how well Tivo Stream works if everything is connected over wifi. I would like to use it to download shows from my Roamio or my Premiere XL to later watch on my Android tablet (in airplane mode)

Also, is there a way to speed up the transcoding process by having the stream hard-wired to my tivo somehow, so then the only part going over wifi would be the download process to my tablet.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bars&tone said:


> Also, is there a way to speed up the transcoding process by having the stream hard-wired to my tivo somehow, so then the only part going over wifi would be the download process to my tablet.


Yes, I was going to suggest connecting both the Roamio and Stream via Ethernet to the LAN ports of a wireless bridge (e.g. Linksys WUMC710), but that doesn't help with content stored on the Premiere. The Stream would stream the content from the Roamio via Ethernet, transcode, then the transcoded content would stream or transfer via the wireless bridge.

By the way, why must everything be wireless? No Ethernet *or* coax available between rooms?


----------



## bars&tone (Mar 25, 2018)

thanks for your reply!
yeah, it's an older house, so no ethernet between rooms. we have coax in some rooms, although it wasn't set up very well (lots of splitters). Glad you mentioned it though, going to look into MoCA options.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bars&tone said:


> thanks for your reply!
> yeah, it's an older house, so no ethernet between rooms. we have coax in some rooms, although it wasn't set up very well (lots of splitters). Glad you mentioned it though, going to look into MoCA options.


If you can get 'em all on coax/MoCA, that's best; but in line with what you were thinking Re: the Stream, if you can at least get all the TiVo gear connected to each other via Ethenret and/or MoCA, then a wireless or Powerline bridge from this isolated wired segment back to your router is a good workaround, since all the heavy lifting would be isolated to the wired segment.


----------

